# Alternative Boot Loader



## IntegDev (Apr 24, 2017)

Is there an alternate boot loader? BTX gets going enough to print it's version (1.02) and maintain a blinking cursor but beyond that it doesn't actually do anything. I was searching for a solution and it seems that this was not an issue with the earlier version of BTX. It seems that I would need a version of Freebsd as old as maybe 6? In order to get the earlier boot loader...I can't seem to find the earlier versions anywhere. If I could find one I could install the old version, and have the loader saved, upgrade and then reinstall the old loader.

I'm trying to install all this on a Dual CPU Pentium pro system with 512M of ram to be used as a router/firewall. This is on an intel PR440FX motherboard. 

If there is any way to get this system up using bsd I'd like to try it (within reason).


----------



## leebrown66 (Apr 27, 2017)

Old releases can be found here.


----------

